

Ask HN: What are some small to medium size blogs covering startups? - pabloIMO

I'm looking to try to get to know some writers who cover startups and up-and-coming web applications and tools.<p>I figure that it will be easier to get some traction with the small to medium size blogs because your average Wired or Mashable writer is inundated with emails.<p>What blogs have decent readership but aren't so mainstream that the writers are impossible to reach?
======
Akram
Some of the blogs that I can immediately think of are..

<http://techcocktail.com/> <http://thestartuppitch.com/>
<http://www.killerstartups.com/> <http://www.startuphustle.com/>
<http://www.youngupstarts.com/> <http://startupstats.com>

Check out the Alltop Startups page and you can find more.

~~~
Akram
Hey there is another HN post today "List of Places to Submit your Startup for
PR" <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3756362> Thought this might be
useful.

------
ig1
You should realize that even major startups blogs will only get you a
relatively small amount of traffic (less than say being on the front page of
HN) and most of that traffic won't be sticky, the value of being on the front
page of say Techcrunch is that it puts you infront of potential investors and
partners.

And you lose a lot of that value when you go to second or third tier startup
blogs. You're much better off going for blogs which are in the same field as
your startup (i.e. a health startup should go for health blogs) as you're much
more likely to find actual users there.

~~~
pabloIMO
Ok thanks. This is good info regarding the size of the traffic to expect.

The reason I would like to get coverage from startup blogs is because my
startup makes a tool for startup founders. I'm hoping that the people who read
these blogs are my market demographic.

The startup in question: <http://domiy.com>

~~~
praxeologist
I think you need some more features, otherwise this is just a nicer looking
shared google docs.

<http://www.leandomainsearch.com> has been adding some filters, but I would
like to see the ability to permanently remove certain terms we would never
use.

~~~
pabloIMO
Hi, thanks for the suggestions regarding features.

I started working on the site only 4 weeks ago and I've had people using it
for the past week (~200 sign ups). I'm adding features and improvements all
the time.

The reason I'm asking my question about blogs now is not because I plan to try
to show it to any bloggers right now. I'd just like to start building the
relationships now so that I will have some sway when I'm ready to try and get
coverage.

------
rumblestrut
<http://www.siliconprairienews.com> for those of us here in the midwest/plains
areas.

------
maguay
<http://web.appstorm.net/>, where I work as editor, is always glad to review
new web app startups. Send us a personalized email through our contact form,
and we'll usually get back in touch. I'm always excited to cover brand-new
apps, as are most mid-range blogs that aren't as hugely known.

------
MichaelApproved
<http://thestartupfoundry.com>

Edit: This could also be relevant to getting coverage
[http://thestartupfoundry.com/2011/08/18/7-tips-for-
scoring-y...](http://thestartupfoundry.com/2011/08/18/7-tips-for-scoring-your-
first-article/)

~~~
Akram
Michael,

Paul at The Startup Foundora writes about startups but he doesn't feature or
review startups.

~~~
MichaelApproved
There's a mix of stories. The bootstrapped section covers companies
<http://thestartupfoundry.com/category/bootstrapped/>

Edit: reading your comment again, I see the distinction but if you have a
compelling story that other startups could find useful, you could get covered.

------
regandersong
<http://ArcticStartup.com> covers startups based in the Nordic and Baltic
countries. We are very reachable at editor (at) arcticstartup.com

------
par
<http://devcodehack.com> It's not all startups, but there will definitely be
more startup and YC stuff to come.

------
jbenz
<http://betakit.com/>

Betakit just launched a few months ago, but it looks good so far.

------
redferret
I wouldn't just stick to conventional startup blogs. Blogs like ours also
report on cool web apps etc - redferret.net

------
mjoxley
Try <http://startups.fm/>

------
mheimstaedt
check out the berlin based, english-language venturevillage.de

